# Other Pets > Horses >  My new HUGE horse-DUW!

## clipclopclip

So I decided to take the plunge and buy a mare that I have been eye-ing for a year or so now. She was at my old stables and I was always envious of whoever was riding her. She went up for sale this spring and I have been trying her out. I had a day off today and my friend Sarah came out to the barn and took pictures for me when I rode!

Name: Nela
Age: 8
Breed: Percheron/Belgian draft cross
Weight: about 1900 lbs
Temperament: Just about as laid-back and calm as can be!  :Very Happy:

----------


## cassandra

Aww! What a big lover girl! Give her a carrot for me! Congrats!  :Good Job:

----------


## clipclopclip

> Give her a carrot for me! Congrats!


She loves you already. Thanks! :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

She looks gorgeous... I wish it was more feasible to own a horse here in California.. RAWR

----------


## Kristy

Shes beautiful!! I love her nose, it looks squishy and kissable :Smile:  

I miss having horses.

----------


## clipclopclip

> She looks gorgeous... I wish it was more feasible to own a horse here in California.. RAWR


Thanks! She is a very pretty animal :Smile:

----------


## clipclopclip

> I love her nose, it looks squishy and kissable


It is! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jknudson

She's one HUGE but gorgeous horse!  Congrats!  I hope you have a long time friend there! :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

I love draft horses! One of my dads friends has a shire, and some really rare color of some rare draft horse, there is only 3 of them in the country. They are gorgeous! So is your mare. Congrats! :Very Happy:

----------


## ZinniaZ

What a kind eye she has!  Congratulations.   :Smile:   May she be a life long friend.

----------


## snakelady

Congrats! She has a nice face.

----------


## Montessa Python

I had a belgian draft horse... LOVED him!!
Love her .. she is a big gorgeous horse!!

----------


## Ginevive

Wow, she is tall! Congrats.. looks like you two hit it off already  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Love her!  I love draft horses. I just got a draft/quarter about a month ago.  Drafts are sweet horses. :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

She's beautiful!!!

----------


## clipclopclip

> Congrats! She has a nice face.


Thank you! Her face is so gentle and soft.




> I had a belgian draft horse... LOVED him!!
> Love her .. she is a big gorgeous horse!!


Belgians are just so neat! I love draft crosses.... :Razz: 




> Wow, she is tall! Congrats.. looks like you two hit it off already


Yep! Although she may not have liked the idea of getting a bath today... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Love her!  I love draft horses. I just got a draft/quarter about a month ago.  Drafts are sweet horses.


Drafts just have great personalities if you like to be soothed.  She certainly will be my therapy from life. 



> She's beautiful!!!


Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## TheHabit

<-- soooo jealous. I've always wanted a horse. That one looks kind of like a Clydesdale lol.

----------


## clipclopclip

> <-- soooo jealous. I've always wanted a horse. That one looks kind of like a Clydesdale lol.


Yeah, everyone thinks that because she's bay, although she isn't anywhere near big enough or fancy enough LOL.

----------


## wendy

magnificent animal!!!! very muscular! enjoy her!!!

----------


## JoMo

Percherons are great horses. Extremely reliable and strong as iron.
Congratulations !

----------


## Mindibun

She's like a simplified and much more functional Clydesdale. -lol-

I think she's a GORGEOUS horse, and I rarely say that about them. It really takes a looker to make me say that. Most horses to me just look like knobby-kneed boring old horses. But she's quite pretty. You two look good together.  :Good Job:

----------


## nwheat

She really is beautiful!! You both look happy in those pics!  :Smile:

----------


## ViciousBliss

i am SO JEALOUS! she is perfect. oh em gee i NEED a draft cross in my life. although my DREAM horse is a friesian or vanner, in reality when i go for the pony plunge it will more than likely be a perch cross! i've seen oodles and every one is LOVELY looking and very sweet!

congrats you lucky dog  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

she is BEAUTIFUL... just wow  :Good Job:  congats

----------


## MetalStryker

beautiful horse. i love them. lost both of mine in the winter of 96, the snow piled on the barn roof and the weight collapsed the barn with them inside. i was devastated. especially because the summer b4 we had the whole barn rebuilt. We had to learn the hard way that they cut corners.   anyways.. i wish you the best of luck with your new horsey and many many many years of friendship with him

----------


## blackcrystal22

My barn burned down 2 years ago, I understand your pain. I didn't have any horses there, but all 22 horses died and only one lived.

It's been completely rebuilt now though. (even after a tornado hit it this fall which only slightly damaged it but hurt some horses and grooms)

I have a miniature friesian warmblood that I ride once a week. Not my horse but most people think she's a different breed of a pony that looks like a friesian. Nope, she's a pureblood friesian. :]

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

thats a gorgous horse...

like heather said... i wish here in so cal it was a lil easier to own one.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

man i want a horse lol

i miss riding.. danget.

----------


## clipclopclip

Thank you for all of your comments, guys!  Boy, those horror stories make me want to stay up all night by the phone..how awful! Fortunately, my horse lives in a big pasture, so I don't have to worry about a barn collapsing.   However, there have been fires nearby down the road that were squelched before they got nasty...but it worries me.  :Sad: 

I am starting to learn a lot about drafts, and it is all very interesting!

----------

